# new rods by gary loomis edgewater i think



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

anyone give these a try?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

If they're Edge rods I have two, won't buy again. Two of the snake guides rusted on one. It's a cannon, though.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

Ok thats it. Thanks good to know seemed like interesting concept


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

FlyBy said:


> If they're Edge rods I have two, won't buy again. Two of the snake guides rusted on one. It's a cannon, though.


What's the action? Are they fast for being fast sake it are they actually fishable.


----------



## aahx489 (Jun 9, 2020)

Would be interesting to hear for fly rods. I have an edge bass rod and use it for casting very small live baits exceptionally far - definitely a good rod. Although it took a very long time to receive


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FlyBy said:


> If they're Edge rods I have two, won't buy again. Two of the snake guides rusted on one. It's a cannon, though.


When did you purchase them? Were they the model with cork grips and not the new carbon fiber they only offer now?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I've got an Edge Gamma Beta 10wt and its is a cannon. Mine has the cork grips so I guess it is an older version but it is a fantastic rod. They come in an Alpha model which is softer and in the lighter weights for fresh work and the Beta which are faster with more back bone for work in the salt. In the 10wt it is a fast rod and seems throw best with lines that are + weighted or at least short front tapers. I'm throwing SA Amplitude Tarpon which is closer to a true weight line vs Grand Slam or Flats Pro and it is a little lacking feeling at the short distances but really sends it on the +40' cast. It is a 10wt after all so easy and fun to cast all day aren't what that rod is designed for. It does however have plenty of backbone power in the butt section for putting the heat on big fish and that is what that rod is designed to do. I would gladly buy another Edge fly rod.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Jason M said:


> What's the action? Are they fast for being fast sake it are they actually fishable.


Very fishable. Very fast.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> When did you purchase them? Were they the model with cork grips and not the new carbon fiber they only offer now?


I have a 12 wt. and a 9 wt., both Gamma Beta. The 12 has a cork grip and the 9 has the carbon fiber.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I spoke with Mike McCoy, owner of Snake Brand fly guides and he said Edge built some of their rods with the incorrect guides and the rest with their E-coated guides which are made for saltwater. My cork gripped Gamma Beta 8wt had a few of the snake guides develop a little rust at the base. Mike mailed me a new full set of the proper E-coated guides for free. Can’t beat that...and yes this rod is a cannon. I can get the full hundred feet in the air with it but in real world applications it handles all ranges well.









1004-ECO-Universal Snake Guides - ECOating







store.snakeguides.com


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Mine that had rusty snake guides was the carbon fiber handle.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

We quit using those guides on the rods we build when several of ours started rusting unexpectedly. And yes, we only ever ordered the "corrosion proof" ones. So I wouldn't blame the rod manufacturer.

We switched over to Recoil snake guides and have been very happy with those.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

I build mine with Fuji Titanium framed Torzite or SIC stripper guides (KW) and REC double footed snakes and a Fuji ceramic Arowana tip top (Ti frame). Will never rust. I have also started using Seaguide Ti framed guides for strippers along with the REC snakes and Fuji tip top. REC has also started selling their ceramic ring guides that can be used as strippers on fly rods. These have a TiCr frame that won't rust. Scott is using them on their new Sector line.


----------



## FISHORDIE (26 d ago)

Good morning all,

I am considering purchasing the Edge Gamma Beta series in the 9 thru 12 wts for big Tarpon, Permit, and snook.. At this point does anyone have any real time experience with them in the standard windy flats conditions??? It would be great to get some reviews as I see so few.. Thank You for any help in advance.

Respectfully,

Jamie


----------



## Todd (May 23, 2018)

I built a 10wt gamma beta, strong stick. Paired it with a rio flats pro, does well in the wind, used it in mexico last summer. It’s now my “go to” as far as 10 wts. Building an 8wt gamma beta, hope it’s casts as well as the 10.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Todd said:


> I built a 10wt gamma beta, strong stick. Paired it with a rio flats pro, does well in the wind, used it in mexico last summer. It’s now my “go to” as far as 10 wts. Building an 8wt gamma beta, hope it’s casts as well as the 10.


Same
I built a 7, 10 and 12 and already had the 8 weight. They are all I use.


----------

